# kennt wer diese Lüftersteuerung ?



## kays (19. August 2009)

*kennt wer diese Lüftersteuerung ?*

kennt denn von euch einer diese Lüftersteuerung ? wenn es denn überhaupt eine ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (19. August 2009)

*AW: kennt wer diese Lüftersteuerung ?*

ist vllt ne aquaero mit ner neuen blende???


----------



## kays (19. August 2009)

*AW: kennt wer diese Lüftersteuerung ?*

glaub ich nicht, das bild ist schon über 1 jahr alt


----------



## emmaspapa (19. August 2009)

*AW: kennt wer diese Lüftersteuerung ?*

Ist das ein Silverstone Gehäuse? Bauen die nicht auch was mit integrierter Steuerung?

Edit: das ist ein TJ07


----------



## kays (19. August 2009)

*AW: kennt wer diese Lüftersteuerung ?*



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Ist das ein Silverstone Gehäuse? Bauen die nicht auch was mit integrierter Steuerung?
> 
> Edit: das ist ein TJ07



ja das ist ein tj07, du meinst das ist Original ? 
Ich bin ja gerade dabei mir das tj07 zuzulegen und suche dementsprechend einen Shop der es am günstigsten anbietet aber das es da eine art Lüftersteuerung/Überwachung also Originalzugabe gibt wäre mir neu und hab ich auch in noch keinem Shop gesehen/gelesen.


----------



## rebel4life (21. August 2009)

*AW: kennt wer diese Lüftersteuerung ?*

Könnte auch ein HD44780 mit Tasten sein...


----------

